# Things That Make You Go Hmmm



## RazzaDazzla (29 May 2011)

I thought I posted about this. Either my post was removed or I didn't submit it properly.

Anyway, does anyone else subscribe to the Things That Make You Go Hmmm (TTMYGH) email newsletter? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## RazzaDazzla (17 August 2011)

No one else has stumbled across TTMYGH?


----------

